# Tecumseh 3.5 Roto Tiller



## kcsgms (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a Sears Tiller with a 3.5 HP Tecumseh Engine. I need to know how to time the Crankshaft gear to the camshaft gear. The camshaft has the timing mark dot( . ) on it but the crankshaft has none. How do I get the engine in time ?? I am thankful for any help I can get.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

kcsgms said:


> I have a Sears Tiller with a 3.5 HP Tecumseh Engine. I need to know how to time the Crankshaft gear to the camshaft gear. The camshaft has the timing mark dot( . ) on it but the crankshaft has none. How do I get the engine in time ?? I am thankful for any help I can get.


I work on briggs, not so much tecumseh, but seems like there should be a dot on one of the gears (usually looks like someone started drilling a hole in it). If all else fails, flip it over and look on the other side.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I think tecumseh engines have a line on the gear for its timing mark. I know some do. Make sure you clean it good cause its hard to find sometimes


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Look for one tooth having a slight chamfer cut in the edge, which will be the "mark."


----------



## tiller2 (May 29, 2009)

I too have a 3.5 HP roto tiller, this one is Troy-bilt about 25 years old with Tecumseh engine. After starting, it requires the choke to remain on one click from full starting choke. After it has run about five maybe ten minutes, it will stall. It always restarts however, it will die again soon unless the choke is alternated between full on and one click from full on. 

The gas tank is always empied and run dry before storage. Six weeks ago a local small engine repair place locally replaced the air filter, spark plug and rebuilt the carb. 

What should I do next to get this thing running?

Thanks.


----------

